
Why Doc Brown is the real villain of Back to the Future (2010) - freedomben
https://io9.gizmodo.com/5673855/why-doc-brown-is-the-real-villain-of-back-to-the-future
======
freedomben
Do yourself a favor today and read this. I'm literally laughing out loud. Read
for gems like this:

> Marty McFly is a typical 80s teen who just wants to play guitar, take his
> girl to the lake, and not have sex with his mom.

